# conky problem



## ipwn (May 8, 2011)

I have just set up 
	
	



```
conky &
```
 in my fluxbox startup file. The thing is that when fluxbox starts I see it running but then suddenly it disappears, I see it's running in the background but how can I make it appear on the screen?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2011)

Read the conky(1) manual. It's all in there, and there are a few hundred .conkyrc examples on the web. And read your PM as well.


----------

